# Căn hộ phóng khoáng, giản dị mang phong cách vintage



## victorianga (30/12/21)

Căn hộ phóng khoáng, giản dị mang phong cách vintage Phong cách vintage giúp không gian nhà bạn thêm lãng mạn nhưng vẫn giản dị, phóng khoáng. Hãy cùng ngắm ngôi nhà với sắc trắng chủ đạo và nội thất theo phong cách vintage mộc mạc này. Qua thời gian, những vật dụng sẽ bị cũ sờn nhưng với cách decor nhà mẫu Aqua City Novaland tinh tế, bạn hoàn toàn có thể giúp không gian trở nên sang trọng cùng món đồ vintage. Nội thất phong cách vintage nổi bật trên nền trắng Sự tinh tế của các loại hoa văn mang đậm phong cách bohemian vibe trên sofa, gối tựa... đem đến không gian Đảo Phượng Hoàng Aqua City quyến rũ, đáng yêu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phòng ăn cùng tông trắng đối lập với phòng khách màu sắc tạo sự tương phản độc đáo Vẻ đẹp khác lạ từ vật dụng cũ nơi phòng ăn. Sự không đồng bộ của bàn, ghế mang đến vẻ đẹp phóng khoáng và cá tính cho căn phòng Rèm cửa bằng ren, phụ kiện handmade bạn đã có một không gian vintage hoàn hảo Căn bếp màu trắng trông sinh động hơn với điểm nhấn từ phụ kiện vintage nhiều màu Phòng ngủ kết hợp hài hòa giữa sắc màu dịu dàng và những họa tiết hoa văn tinh tế trên từng chất liệu décor Căn phòng này như một ốc đảo thanh bình với nội thất hòa hợp cùng với ánh sáng, màu sắc của không gian Phòng tắm đậm chất nữ tính Ánh sáng là trợ thủ đắc lực cho nội thất phong cách vintage để mang đến không gian nhẹ nhàng, sảng khoái và tươi mới. Bạn nên chú ý kết hợp ý đồ về ánh sáng với nội thất để có không gian vintage hoàn hảo. Một căn hộ có bài trí đẹp mắt chứng minh những điều cũ có thể cùng tồn tại với một không gian mới. Hơn thế, sự giao thoa giữa kim và cổ vô tình đã tạo ra sức hút quyến rũ tinh tế cho trang trí nội thất Aqua City Biên Hòa Đồng Nai.


----------

